# Soap Molds



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I found these on ebay has anyone used them before.
http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150194514464

Autumn


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Autumn, I almost bought some of those. Not sure how you pour the soap in if there's slats on the sides??? :??? 
I would think they had to be lined, even though they won't stick :??? If you did that.. you would have to take it out of the mold.. unwrap and then put back in the mold to cut.. right? (just wondering) I'd be interested to know how it is done also.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The one with the slats is just the cutter, like a miter box really but you just slice through all the pieces.

Before buying any mold, check them out on soapdishforum.com they are always talking about soap molds on there! Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Ah, the Mr. Do right mold. There has been many a thread about these on the candletech forum. I was like a click away from buying them till someone over there PM'd me saying they warped with a hot gel.

There are mixed reviews openly there about them. Most though do seem to like them.

The molds with the "built in cutter" need to be lined and supposedly you can cut through the paper and the soap all at once - though I can see that turning into a mess really quick!

Bethany


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you all for those wonderful reviews. That is all I wanted to know. I am going to get my woodworker dad to make me some molds this weekend. I can't remember who sent me the pics of there Wonderful loaf molds, because when the forum changed I forgot to save that info, so if you know who you are PLEASE pm those pics and dimensions again.

Thanks


----------

